# Installing boost gauge today!



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can anybody take a picture of engine and cirlce the vaccum/boost line to use for me that I need to "T" into? Thanks!


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Take a picture of your engine and ill show you.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

think I'm just gonna use my garmin and sell the boost gauge!!!! thanks tho Mike


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

boo


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

But just in case I change my mind!!!!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

hope that helps, and I am gonna install the boost gauge, to use the garmin you gotta buy a $100 part to go with it, F that!


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Let us know where you decide to mount it in the car, I am such I am not the only person on here interested where you mount it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm interested in a boost gauge too....tagging along.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'm interested in a boost gauge too....tagging along.


Ditto.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Subscribed. Please post install pics and let us know how it goes.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Still waiting for Mike to show me where to T in for the vac/boost line!!! I'll install tomorrow. Probably going to use the line off the waste gate, even tho it is kinda small, should work.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dont use the wga line. Find one close to the throttle body or directly off the manifold.


----------



## OptimusCruze (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to see how it looks, please post pictures when complete.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

OptimusCruze said:


> I'd like to see how it looks, please post pictures when complete.


Yeah yeah, I've heard 20 people already ask me this. I will, relax guys.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Dont use the wga line. Find one close to the throttle body or directly off the manifold.


Why not? In that other boost gauge thread, I heard there wasn't any. If there is can you post a pic of which one you're refferring to?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Fiero, just some input here.

I have been thinking about where to mount the gauge once the rest of the work is done, and I think I have an awesome idea, at least awesome if you have the base radio and the speaker mount in the dash is a storage bin.

What about this, make a custom fiberglass enclosure to replace the storage bin, there would be enough room in such a custom piece to have 2 or even 3 gauges; plus you could fit the gps module from Henmark's SatNav system under it as well.

EDIT: basically something like this gauge pod but made to fit where that storage bin is.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I like this idea, and Hemank's gps module would definitely work through the fiberglass! What other two gauges would you use?


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I like this idea, and Hemank's gps module would definitely work through the fiberglass! What other two gauges would you use?



I was thinking about mounting it there too....

Perhaps an Air/Fuel Ratio digital gauge, and a shift light meter?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I am thinking about an air/fuel ratio and an intake temperature.

I plan to run with them installed on a stock motor to get a good set of numbers from the stock configuration, then seeing how all the numbers change with an intake, inter-cooler, exhaust work, and possibly a tune.

I am not going to try and turn the car into something its not, but I do like the idea of a car that is just a "little bit" more fun to drive.

EDIT: The air/fuel gauge is to see if a BOV (recirculating or not) is going to muck up the ratio bad.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe hemank can integrate gauges on the screen ?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Maybe hemank can integrate gauges on the screen ?


I am sure he could, but I believe that would make the price go up a lot.

Wasn't someone else trying to do that with the DIC? I thought that they determined that it wasn't possible.


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wastegate line works, not a good enough picture to see what hoses come from where. I use the line off my wastegate on my WRX. Works fine.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I drilled hole in charge pipe. Ill post pics later. It works for boost just no vac.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just 3m double sticked tape until a gauge pod comes out


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Um...by drilling a hole in the charge pipe I would think that you wouldn't be getting a true reading b/c of the volume of air that it moves (as opposed to velocity). Also, is that even safe? Wouldn't you get a vacuum leak? I've never heard of people tapping into the charge pipe to get a boost reading.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no boost leak its very tight in there. And I'm tuned at 21 psi and that is what the gauge reads so you sir are wrong, ateast in this case.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Um...by drilling a hole in the charge pipe I would think that you wouldn't be getting a true reading b/c of the volume of air that it moves (as opposed to velocity). Also, is that even safe? Wouldn't you get a vacuum leak? I've never heard of people tapping into the charge pipe to get a boost reading.


That pressure is no different than off the manifold or tb lines or whatever. Granted, this isnt the ideal or easiest place as far as future outlook but nothing wrong with it.

Same reason why I wouldnt tap into the wga line, future thinking. That line is where boost controllers and whatnot get placed so you have to be carfeul on where you tap the gauge line at. Also depends on how you run your pressure lines. 
IMO, I would place it somewhere more consistant than the wga line.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

[QUOTE IMO, I would place it somewhere more consistant than the wga line.[/QUOTE]

Do you have a concrete recommendation, or are you just theorizing? I am lookinf for options too.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Do you have a concrete recommendation, or are you just theorizing? I am lookinf for options too.


Theres really only 2 places IMHO that it should be.
1. T into line off intake manifold. This would be best as it will read most accurate vac and boost pressures.
2. T into brake booster line. I had a bad experience doing it this way in my old 240 as it cause my line to splinter and lossed my brakes and rear ended a poor old lady. That was also a 15 year old car though. :uhh:

Intake Manifold is gonna be safest/most accurate place.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Theres really only 2 places IMHO that it should be.
> 1. T into line off intake manifold. This would be best as it will read most accurate vac and boost pressures.
> 2. T into brake booster line. I had a bad experience doing it this way in my old 240 as it cause my line to splinter and lossed my brakes and rear ended a poor old lady. That was also a 15 year old car though. :uhh:
> 
> Intake Manifold is gonna be safest/most accurate place.


Take a picture of a the said intake manifold line and post it please, Ill just fill in some black silicone into the tiny hole I drilled and t off the line


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Theres really only 2 places IMHO that it should be.
> 1.* T into line off intake manifold. This would be best as it will read most accurate vac and boost pressures.*
> 2. T into brake booster line. I had a bad experience doing it this way in my old 240 as it cause my line to splinter and lossed my brakes and rear ended a poor old lady. That was also a 15 year old car though. :uhh:
> 
> Intake Manifold is gonna be safest/most accurate place.


Excellent advice. Tee into a line as close to the intake manifold as possible, making sure there isn't a check valve between your tee and the manifold.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> Excellent advice. Tee into a line as close to the intake manifold as possible, making sure there isn't a check valve between your tee and the manifold.


Exactly. usually there isnt tho as lines from manifold usually lead back to intake or divert back into air tract somewhere. I actually am looking at putting two gauges in this weekend.1 boost 1 afr. if all goes according to plan ill post pics where i tapped into for everything.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I am thinking about an air/fuel ratio and an intake temperature.
> 
> I plan to run with them installed on a stock motor to get a good set of numbers from the stock configuration, then seeing how all the numbers change with an intake, inter-cooler, exhaust work, and possibly a tune.
> 
> ...


unless you convert to MAP a blow off valve is not gonna do you any good.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, I have been working on an easier solution with a company on a gauge for our cars since I got my Cruze 6months ago that is as plug and play as you can get and looks OEM. I am in the final prototype phase right now and need to determine final paramaters to display. This unit will assemble in the drivers side vent ( most ov the vent will remain functional) and will show vacume/boost with boost recall, also EGT temp, intake air temp, timing, coolant temp, RPM's etc. It also has a 0-60 timer and the ability to read and clear DTC codes. The 2012 models have more information in the drivers information display so I might not have everything report through the unit.

For now here is a night photo of it. The pics are from my cell phone so they are not high quality. I should be able to start production in limited quantities very soon. I will need to work with moderators on how to set up group buy. If anyone is in the Ohio area you are welcome to to meet me and take a look at it. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

that is awesome!! great work!!


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep us posted as to when those would be for sale.. Defiantly buying it


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the photos, that could pass for OEM! Nicely done!!
Keep us posted on the details, Definitely interested...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Keep us posted as to when those would be for sale.. Defiantly buying it


 
PM me for pricing information. I am setting up the website to pre order and all that good stuff in the next couple of weeks. Once I have the final version I will start taking orders. I expect to be ready to go in the next 30 to 45 days. I also have a local Chevy dealer that is going to have them preinstalled and on display.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Very Cool!
Can you make the numbers blue instead of red???


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Very Cool!
> Can you make the numbers blue instead of red???


x2!


----------

